# Potential herd buck



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a pic of a little buck I am looking to get next month. I will be using him for our registered herd. Let me know what y'all think please in the pic on the right he is about a month old. This is his sire


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can't really tell much, if anything from that photo. At that age, when considering a buckling to purchase...I like fairly squared side, front, and rear photo shots, preferably on level ground where the kid is set up best as it can be...they can be squirmy. But I also focus more on the sire and dam at that age since kid conformation can change quite a bit and you can only tell so much looking at a kid. Do you have any dam/sire pics?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Check his teat structure. Whether they are 1:1 or 2:2 they need to be clean not clustered.
You also want to check his bite. It should be fine at this age.


----------

